# good harsh noise vs shock art of power-electronics



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Noise can be holy and christian, but power-electronics is evil...

They says it's all about chocking, what so shoking about being some ****** degenerare
who a pseudo fan boy of serrial killer (this is power-electronic).

Than simple harsh noise well there is merzbow, masonna, japanoise i preffer this to
power-electronics in facts i dont like them bragging about serrial killer triomphe...
this is so rubbish...

Are you more into harsh noise than power-electronic , like me do power electronic
annoy you like the rambling of psychotic that glorify violence and rape and ect...

Im a man of principle and i dont like this sort of stuff, it go against my principle.
Not justt has a christian but my human nature...music like power electronic is bad karma.
Power electronic movement is like Krokodil of noise sub genra...(russian understand what i am talking about).

Am i bashing power-electronic as insane psychotic and total crap sonically well most of it.
So since i like to be rational to have a clear verdict about all of this.

Good instrumental harsh noise is zen(buzz word) but power electronic is from the heaten.
Who whit me on this, all does i would like to says im not a big noise fan i just happen to like some of it
i have a negligeable collection of harsh noise and no stinking power electronic im not shock
it get me angry thing like this exist.

:tiphat:


----------

